# Household products for treats



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey all

I was just wondering what products in the kitchen I could be using for treats. I've heard if cheese and chicken breast but don't know of what else. What does everyone else use?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kangaroo, just kidding. , anything meat and the leaner the better. Stick with human food, it's the healthiest.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Baby Carrots


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Peanut Butter!!! They loooove it. But no more than a teaspoon a day, or else it wouldn't be very healthy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Peanut Butter!!! They loooove it. But no more than a teaspoon a day, or else it wouldn't be very healthy.


great idea and the Ausies have our Kraft salt and sugar free http://www.ausfoodnews.com.au/2013/...“health-conscious”-peanut-butter-variant.html


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine doesn't like peanut butter. He loves cream cheese though.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. Haha I should note Doug does get roo treats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the Kraft link. I sometimes do salt free chicken stock and freeze it for a flavour ice treat in summer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie's favorites are Red Bell pepper pieces, broccoli and puree'd sweet potato frozen into little training size treats.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tia said:


> Thanks guys. Haha I should note Doug does get roo treats.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol , not roo.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> lol , not roo.


There are a lot of kangaroo treats available for dogs lol.

We are thinking of going all home cooked or raw so I've been doing a heap of research on it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie's favorites are Red Bell pepper pieces, broccoli and puree'd sweet potato frozen into little training size treats.


Tillie is a good girl. Mine turns his nose up at all things vegetable! He won't eat most fruits either. Thank god he loves his kibble, cuz he's picky as all heck about his treats!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, ya, she is a good girl... eats way better than any other member of this family! lol
She is not picky in any way.shape.or.form.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Murphy loves baby carrots and snap peas. He also loves blueberries (frozen, yum!), strawberries, bananas, apples. Of course, he goes crazy for cheese and chicken.

He is really funny with his carrots. If you give him one he carries it to the dining room where he rolls back and forth on it, throws it around a bit and then eats it. No idea why, but it is hysterical to watch:biggrin1:

Diane


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Surprisingly, Bear doesn't like peanut butter....but he LOVES chicken, turkey, carrots and cheese (but he gets very little of that). He isn't such a picky eater if he sees us eating it. But his kibble....now that's a different story. Of course, all in moderation


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy loves a little bit of cut up apple mixed with a little bit of plain Greek yogurt. I put it in his Kong and he loves working it out.
You could make your own liver treats too.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Not too many veggies on Tim's treat list but he LOVES sweet potato tots. I started giving him a raw buffalo bone once a week, that's a highlight but only lasts one day. He also gets a hard boiled egg on Wednesday. He doesn't like peanut butter but my cat loves it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi gets all kinds of stuff as"treats" ranging from whatever lean meat we have to cheese to fruits and veggies (which he LOVES (he loves blueberries so much that we have to put a fence around our bushes, or he'd eat himself sick! )

But Kodi doesn't get "freebies"... almost all treats are "training treats".


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> But Kodi doesn't get "freebies"... almost all treats are "training treats".


Yea, I agree with Karen. All treats are "training" treats, even if it's just something simple like "sit" or "shake". I love it that when Mikey's hoping for a treat he'll just sit and wait. If he thinks he should have a treat and it's not forth coming he'll raise his paw to shake, just in case I didn't see him sitting 

He gets all kinds of human food treats (not every day and not very much at a time). His favorite, of course, is chicken or turkey and because I'm a vegetable and fruit eater he gets a piece of a carrot now and then and a piece of apple. I gave him some yellow squash the other day - he liked it raw and cooked.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie's favorites are Red Bell pepper pieces, broccoli and puree'd sweet potato frozen into little training size treats.


She is a healthy girl. lol


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My hav loves chicken. We buy a plain chicken from Whole Foods which we share with our dogs for their training treats for the week. 

I see your location is Sydney, my husband is from Melbourne. We have a sable too like your Doug. My mother in law was just here visiting and she really fell in love with our hav...I have the feeling she'll want one too!


----------

